# Until the Light Takes Us



## Toxic*Flood*Brew (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone seen this film yet it's the first offical doc. about the story of Black Metal. I saw it here in Nashville i thought it was overall pretty shitty but it had some good interviews with Varg and Fenriz maybe by watching this people will stop hyping the Lords of Chaos book which was a joke


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)

blackmetalmovie.com

its all on there

rad thnx


----------



## 5ealchris (Nov 4, 2010)

Didn't see it, and don't really want to. I already know what happened in Norway during the 90's .

Though I did see the clip with Varg talking about cornflakes and thought it was kind of funny.


----------



## Mouse (Nov 6, 2010)

some ugly mother fuckers. looks interesting. Dont know shit about metal cept I don't like the music.


----------

